# Rooting Hormones



## UTOrchidMan (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone used rooting hormones on their paphs in general? I have several plants I boarded in a local growers greenhouse and the plants came back in less than ideal shape, very little or no new growth, and when I removed them from the pots I found out the majority of the roots were either dead or dying. One of the plants has almost no roots. I love that I paid money for someone to all but murder some of my babies.
Anyway from my understanding most commercial rooting hormones are carried in a medium that is not H2O soluble, but is soluble in isopropyl alcohol. Should I dissolve some in alcohol then add to water or should I dip straight into hormone or does someone have other suggestions. Please help


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 25, 2009)

No experience with hormones. "bloom boost" fertilizer will stimulate root growth also vitamin B2 from the local garden center does the same.


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2009)

KLN from dyna-gro is water soluble.
www.dyna-gro.com

Might not be what your looking for though.


----------



## UTOrchidMan (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you very much for the suggestions SlipperKing and Clark.


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

Clark E said:


> KLN from dyna-gro is water soluble.
> www.dyna-gro.com
> 
> Might not be what your looking for though.



There is a good article in Orchid magazine about a year ago that exposed the wonders of KLN used semi hydro with a sponge rock substrate.

I've been using it too lately and like the results.


----------



## Ernie (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep. See above. If you have a powder already, usually you can dissolve it in ethanol or methanol and thern further dilute with water. But you need to have an idea of your desired final concentration. It's much easier to buy KLN or similar. Easily attainable online. 

-Ernie


----------



## Rick (Oct 25, 2009)

You may want to double check me, but I think the main (hormone) ingredient in KLN is the same as for SuperThrive


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 25, 2009)

I've not tried it on Paphs, but I had great success earlier this year with adding an entire 1ml vial of Cirkon (Hydroxycinnamic acid) plus 3 drops from a 1ml vial of Epin (24-epibrassinolide) to a quart of distilled water and using it as a 30-40 minute soak/total immersion for a Neofinetia falcata plant -- variety 'Benikanzashi' -- which had lost all of its roots (I think due to overfertilization). I allowed the plant to air dry after the long soak and then immediately dipped it in the solution one more time just to get it wet again. It lived in a ventilated plastic sandwich bag after that until it developed new roots. Previous efforts to save the plant had failed while using the usual products containing either Indole-3-butyric acid or 1-naphthyl acetic acid, but the roots came quickly after I used the combination of these two unusual products. Over the months several plantlets in the Neo cluster had died in spite of my best efforts, and I was desperate to try anything. Maybe you could adapt the dilution and application to what you think would work best on a Paph.


----------



## Ray (Oct 26, 2009)

Rick said:


> You may want to double check me, but I think the main (hormone) ingredient in KLN is the same as for SuperThrive



Double-check done:

K-L-N contains the hormones IBA and NAA, and vitamin B1.

SuperThrive contains NAA., B1, and a slough of other stuff - probably humates, kelp extracts, etc.


----------



## UTOrchidMan (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Clark (Oct 26, 2009)

So, do folks follow the mixing directions on the KLN, or...?


----------



## Ray (Oct 27, 2009)

I use K-L-N (more hormonal bang for the buck) @ 1 teaspoon per gallon when:
1) Presoaking PrimeAgra for potting up plants, and 
2) Presoaking plants that have really bad/nonexistent root systems.​After that, I would stick to no more than a few drops per gallon as a fertilizer supplement.

I have observed that an extended period of overuse (teaspoon per gallon at every watering) will lead to deformation in phalaenopsis flowers. Fortunately, it is a temporary issue, and discontinuing the overdosing returns the plant to normal for future flowerings.

I have also heard that it can lead to stunting of the vegetative growth, but I have no first-hand knowledge of that.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2009)

Ray said:


> Double-check done:
> 
> K-L-N contains the hormones IBA and NAA, and vitamin B1.
> 
> SuperThrive contains NAA., B1, and a slough of other stuff - probably humates, kelp extracts, etc.



Thanks Ray

I've used both products (not at the same time) in what I would call "chronic" usage at dose rates of about 1/4 tsp per gallon for the weekly fertilizing.

With the exception of some phrags, my collection is not in semi hydro, so the plants (especially the mounted phals or bulbos) are not "continuously" exposed to the products. I wouldn't say I've had any obvious cases of crippling. Either of flowers or new growths. If anything the supplementation of Epsom salts has greatly improved or supported root and shoot development compared to previous years.


----------



## Clark (Oct 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> With the exception of some phrags, my collection is not in semi hydro, If anything the supplementation of Epsom salts has greatly improved or supported root and shoot development compared to previous years.


Right on! I've labeled this as my 'tip of the year'. TY again.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 27, 2009)

I've never used hormone supplements as a regular addition...I've only used them to soak plants (along with Physan) when I repot.


----------

